# SERMONINDEX: "Has the Church lost the Fear of the Lord?"



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

Just sharing this information, for anyone who is interested in this Simulcast, that features speakers such as *Paul Washer* and *Carter Conlon* of Times Square Church. 

It's broadcasting live in the Atlanta area, but will be simulcast at local churches of all denominations in North America.

I'd wanted to post it sooner but didn't want it to get buried. 

God bless~

*LINK TO LIST OF CITIES AND TO REGISTER: *
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1465215499/


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I loooovvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Paul washer!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

I am on this like salt and butter on popcorn (lowfat that is)



Laela said:


> Just sharing this information, for anyone who is interested in this Simulcast, that features speakers such as *Paul Washer* and *Carter Conlon* of Times Square Church.
> 
> It's broadcasting live in the Atlanta area, but will be simulcast at local churches of all denominations in North America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^ 

Correction: it's broadcasting in other parts of the world as well.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 20, 2011)

David Ravenhill...is that Leonard Ravenhill's son?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Laela, this should be very good.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 20, 2011)

Have not heard of any of them, but I am going to check out Paul Washer.


----------



## Laela (Oct 20, 2011)

Good question..and I don't know. I'm not familiar with him.




Nymphe said:


> David Ravenhill...is that Leonard Ravenhill's son?


----------



## Laela (Oct 20, 2011)

Alicialynn86, I enjoy Paul Washer...he goes for the juglar 

Here's the schedule I just received. They're asking that folks be "in prayer over this next day for this conference, for the speakers and prayer to God for an great work of His grace during this time."  


Session Information Time (EST) 

*Friday, Oct 21st -* 
*9-10am* 
Registration

*10-am-3pm*
Pre-Simulcast Prayer Session - Dan Biser, Greg Frizzell, Mark Case.  

*3-4pm
*Question Answer Panel on the Life Of Leonard Ravenhill: Mack Tomilson, Paul Washer, David Ravenhill  

*6:00-6:45pm*
Registration

*6:45-7:05pm *
Announcements and Worship  

*7:05-7:30pm*
Trevor Baker Singing  

*7:30-8:30pm*
*Session 1 - Carter Conlon: Walking In The "Fear of the Lord" To Build God's Church * 

*****
*Saturday, Oct 22nd *

*9-9:30am*
Announcements and Worship 

*9:30-10:30am 
Session 2 - Al Whittinghill: The fear of the Lord: the great essential for godliness. *

* 11:00-12:00*
_*Session 3 - Keith Daniel:The war with the most casualties- THE WAR BETWEEN THE SAINTS*_ 

*2:00-3:00pm*
*Session 4 - David Ravenhill: Malachi's Resurgence* 

*3:30-4:30pm Speaker*
*Session 5 - Roger Ellsworth: The New Testament God is The Same As The Old Testament God* 

*6:45-7:05pm Worship*
Announcements and Worship 

*7:05-7:30pm Video*
Special Video Presentation 

*7:30-8:30pm*
*Paul Washer: The Call To Evangelize In The "Fear of the Lord"*


----------



## Laela (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone get a chance to tune in? 

If not, I'll share the link to the simulcast. I didn't get to go live but listened to Paul Washer online and was that a sermon! Food for the spirit. 
The basis for the sermon was 2 Corin 5.  Be blessed~


Dear Brethren,


Thank you for taking part in the "SermonIndex.net Simulcast 2011" The Lord greatly blessed this event we believe though there were some problems with the webcast audio the Lord prevailed still and used these messages to touch the hearts of 1000's through radio on Victory 91.5. Also there were over 80 simulcast locations that came together to watch the event and over 1000 who were in attendance during different parts of the conference.


Though there were some different angles to some of the messages overall we need to have unity in the Fear of the Lord and be driven to love Jesus Christ practically each day, staying free from sin.  May the Lamb of God receive all the glory for this event.


We have gotten up all the audio media for the event in MP3 format for free download here:

http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1306


We also wanted to thank all the speakers for participating freely. The church venue (first baptist) for giving their church freely.  For the moderators Dan and Edgar for coming freely to serve us.  Also we want to thank www.truegod.tv  for freely simulcast and webcasting the event for us. If you have any broadcasting needs for your ministry I recommend you contact them. all the videos for the event will soon be featured and up on TrueGod.tv


If you feel led please support any of these ministries including truegod.tv and other speakers through their own ministries for they came freely on their own accord trusting God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2011)

Laela, no, I didn't get a chance to see it live, so thanks for the link.  Paul Washer is excellent!



Laela said:


> Did anyone get a chance to tune in?
> 
> If not, I'll share the link to the simulcast. I didn't get to go live but listened to Paul Washer online and was that a sermon! Food for the spirit.
> The basis for the sermon was 2 Corin 5.  Be blessed~
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

Laela Paul Washer is wow...thanks for introducing me

http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?lid=23019


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that, Iwantealthyhair! He is wow, yet he so very humble. He said a few things that addressed what I've been unsettled in my spirit about as well.   But for the most part, Judgement Day is to both be feared and not feared by a Believer....It took me a minute to understand that.  I'd read 2 Chron 5 with different eyes. I really hope a lot of us listen to this sermon. Simple, unadulterated Gospel. God's Kingdom is no place for celebrityism...


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

Nymphe..I know who David Ravenhill is now..


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 24, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Nymphe..I know who David Ravenhill is now..


I thought so. He has his dad's nose. *snicker*

I just got through listening to the audio of the video and Ravenhill's Q&A. Next up for me is _America Has Stopped Praying And Has Lost The Fear Of The Lord_.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

without having listened to the  attachment (yet cause I clicked on the wrong one) I will say yes not only have we lost reverencial fear and fear of the only God who can kill both both and soul ...

the demons fear Him and tremble, we don't...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

Laela Edgar Reich is off the chain I am listening to him right now just had to pause and share a little


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

...false prophets abd pastors are teaching materialism in a scriptural sense...and prosperity gospel teaches us to covet and to press God to meeets or wants and our desires the way we want to...

...media proted hero driven materialsim

...we have adopted the actions of the undebeliver...the created world has no ability whatsoever to satisfy the cravings of the heart...

...materialism plays to the deepest idolatries of the heart it leaves us fat, addicted and in debt, we spend too much, eat too much and are far too busy all in the vain hope of finding happiness and life where it can not be found...

..holiness abstention self denial and obedience required by God are suppressed in favour of creating the lust for MORE...do you want more out of this life or more out of GOD???


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am listening to Paul Washer's part! Its sooooooooooooo goooodd!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^I haven't gotten to him yet but I will 

no yelling no screaming no rhyming no singing just pure passion and truth


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm listening to Edgar Reich on the "7 reasonsw why"... the message is so humbling and good for my spirit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

You're more than welcomed, Health&Hair! It's a very humbling message for me as well... I teared up a few times. A true wake-up call for The Church...


----------



## InVue (Oct 26, 2011)

Laela I too appreciate you sharing the link to these sermons. I finished listening to Edgar Reich a little while ago. He was definitely on point. I pondered the question he asked: "Is there dust in your house?" He didn't say your neighbors house, but "your house." He was definitely speaking to the Church on a personal level. 

Recently, God spoke to my heart in this regard. I was pointing out someone else's faults when God showed me myself. A thought came to mind "why would God point out others faults to me? I don't have the power to  change people. Maybe what I see is in others is a reflection of myself or what I could be save grace."  I'm learning more and more the importance in working out my own soul salvation with  fear and trembling. That's a full time job. yep:


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 27, 2011)

InVue said:


> @Laela I too appreciate you sharing the link to these sermons. I finished listening to Edgar Reich a little while ago. He was definitely on point. I pondered the question he asked: "Is there dust in your house?" He didn't say your neighbors house, but "your house." He was definitely speaking to the Church on a personal level.
> 
> Recently, God spoke to my heart in this regard. I was pointing out someone else's faults when God showed me myself. A thought came to mind "why would God point out others faults to me? I don't have the power to change people. Maybe what I see is in others is a reflection of myself or what I could be save grace." I'm learning more and more the importance in working out my own soul salvation with fear and trembling. That's a full time job. yep:


 
@InVue
I really thank God for this message. The message dealt with me. It speaks to the inward sin, thoughts, and issues of the heart. It is the little foxes, dust, sin, that spoils the vine. 

Jesus said, "Abide in Me....outside of Me you can do nothing." We can not live this walk in our own strength. It is the power of God in us that gives us the grace and power to live righteous and to overcome. Messages like this keep me leaning on the Lord and causes reverential fear. 

It is time to clean up the house (Me). Allowing the Spirit of God to search so that I will be qualified when He appears.


----------



## InVue (Oct 27, 2011)

Health&hair28 

I wholeheartedly agree with you. These type messages makes one evaluate “self.” I heed messages that point me in the right direction to living a life that will bring glory to God. In sincerity, I don’t want to do anything that will displease God. We never know when our time is up on this earth. This is the allotted time to prepare to meet our Lord. Therefore, it behooves us to monitor our walk in Christ. 

A few days ago, I watched a show on the History channel about a survivalist group called Preppers. These people were extreme in their preparation. In addition, experts were giving them advice on how to survive when America “as we know it” ends. Some were heeding expert advice while others did not. Well, I have an expert the Holy Ghost helping me prepare for life that is far more important than this life in America. I am open and taking heed to both correction and instruction whatever it takes to get me into the kingdom of God.

Health&hair, there is no other life I want to live. This is the lifestyle for me, I love living for God. I’m happy living for God. My ultimate desire is to see Jesus face in peace. I envision it!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 28, 2011)

YES TO ALL OF IT, I FEEL THE SAME WAY...



InVue said:


> @Health&hair28
> 
> *Health&hair, there is no other life I want to live. This is the lifestyle for me, I love living for God. I’m happy living for God. My ultimate desire is to see Jesus face in peace. I envision it![/*QUOTE]


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 28, 2011)

I scribbled some items that stood out for me:

Audio of the Video
1. Some people never get past "gentle" Jesus. - L. Ravenhill
2. "...fear that I may hurt God."
3. Sexual temptation...test whether men fear Him or not.
4. False prophets always had the biggest crowds...see Book of Jeremiah.
5. "...preaching with fear and trembling..."
6. No fear of God = false grace

Greg Frizzell
  1. The troubled times we are in and that the “prayer movement” will not be derailed. Well, that explains all of these books about prayer I keep seeing.
  2. A small remnant will get it and help others.
  3. John 15:4
  4. 2 Corinthians 7:1 – examine and cleanse every secret thought.
  5. Pray to His attributes (His many names).
  6. Fasting is important.
  7. Serious, corporal prayer is desired.

Mark Case
  1. Man-child in Revelation 12 = seed of Christ. I was shocked to see that mentioned.
  2. We should never need revival. But after the one coming, we will never need to be revived again. Amen.
  3. Perfecting the church, not good enough in this form. See Exodus 5, Zachariah 4:6.
  4. Tradition and religion have robbed His people of His glory. Dude shocked me again.
  5. If we are to be slaves, be slaves of righteousness (Romans 6:18).
  6. The seven woes of Matthew 23, similar to Jeremiah 23
  7. Am I born of God? Can anyone see it?
  8. You are released to live by the Spirit of Jesus (Romans 6:14-16). Amen.
  9. Ask Him to break your heart to cleanse it.

Carter Conlon
  1. I had trouble focusing on him. Not because of the length, but I get the impression he is dancing on the edge of “preacher stardom,” infecting his walk. Thank Jesus he is surrounded by those willing to keep him in check.
  2. People do not believe when God says something, He means it.
  3. Fear of the Lord = knowledge of human worthlessness
  4. The Pharisees thought themselves the guardian of religion.
  5. Demonstrations of the love of Goda. Having a heart for His work
              b. Pray for more love in your heart
              c. Seek Him daily, seek His heart; seek His sight​6. Studying the Word is not the same as doing it. Amen.
  7. The younger generation is watching us instead of reading the Bible. They want to see Christ within you.

David Ravenhill
  1. Finally, some meat…LOL! 
  2. 2 Peter 2 – false prophets and their demise
  3. Reverence – the fear of breaking His heart
  4. Fear of the Lord = hatred of sin (supernatural deterrence)
  5. Malachi 2 – We are in danger of this
  6. The golden calf incidence caused the tribe of Levi to be priests; all heads of household were to be priests unto the Lord due to the slaughter of the first Passover lambs. See 1 Peter 2:9, Revelation 1:5-6.
  7. Too much time is wasted on reassuring the saved than is telling the Evangel to the lost. Amen.
  8. Our Father is not pleased with disobedience because “I can save and keep you from sin.”
  9. Jesus to Peter (or any of us), “If you won’t let Me wash you, you will have no part of Me.”
  10. No love = no honor
  11. Ritual =/= relationship
  12. Passion-driven devotion is better than purpose (drudgery).
  13. The Song of Solomon represents how our relationship with Him should be. I was happy to hear another minister get past the popular, carnal focus on that book.
  14. Comfortable = lukewarm. Another shocker from dude.
  15. Jesus still chooses His children’s teachers. Without the anointing, a preacher is a weapon against those seeking the Father. The letter kill, but the Spirit gives life. Amen! I loved it!
  16. * Sin in the Camp* _by Duncan Campbell _and the rest of his sermons.
  17. Holy Spirit convicts and people ignore Him.
  18. 3 problemsa. Incarcerated – bound in a prison of dogma
              b. Inoculated – a little of the Spirit can cure you of wanting more of Him.
              c. Intoxicated – unbalancedi. Scripture without power = fundamentalist
                          ii. Power without scripture = fanaticist (fanatic)
                          iii. Power and scripture together = evangelist​19. The Gifts (Tools) of the Spirit are real.
  20. Go after God with all your heart, mind, and strength.

Al Whittinghill
  1. This one would be best for those unfamiliar with what the Fear of the Lord is.
  2. Recovery, before revival, of the Word (and Spirit)
  3. Psalm 34 – Fear of the Lord is commanded.
  4. Deep trembling and awe – a shift in us to Him, not the other way around.
  5. Mt. Transfiguration – the veil between the spirit and the natural was lifted.
  6. Fear of the Lord = awareness of His presence
  7. Many examples of His fear and the results on people: Abraham/Isaac, Nehemiah, Joseph, Job, etc. walking in the fear of the Lord.
  8. Love (loyalty) of the Lord involves the fear of Him.
  9. False fear = ignorance of Him and one’s unworthiness
  10. Brokenness, poor in spirit necessary for understanding the fear of Him.
  11. A cutting down in order to lift you up into His image
  12. Deuteronomy, the book Jesus quotes the most from, repeats the fear of Him.
  13. Dread of the Lord is for sinfulness.
  14. Jesus demonstrated the fear of the Lord in His total dependence on His Father for His every move.
  15. Fear of Him leads to the desire of His glory and majesty. See Malachi 3:16, Psalm 89.
  16. Fear of the Lord is the necessary first step and it grows until the end.a. It cuts the heart and flesh
              b. It cannot be taught but by the Holy Spirit.
              c. It creates a lasting change, causing us to hate sin.
              d. We will desire fellowship with those who truly fear Him.​17. Solomon – an example of someone who had the fear of the Lord but lost it.
  18. Proverbs – two types of people featured: fools and fearers.
  19. Choose to respond to the fear of God.
  20. We are citizens of heaven while on earth.
  21. Psalm 147:7, Psalm 31:19, Last verse of Ecclesiastes – blessings for our fear of Him.
  22. The salt of the temple sacrifice = the fear of the Lord (Hebrews). It completes us, makes us acceptable. So does the “loss of savor (saltiness)“ means no fear or respect of the Lord or His full nature?
  23. DNA – *d*ivine *n*ature from *a*bove…LOL! Similar to Gary C. Price’s *Gene*sis and re*gene*ration idea.
  24. Do not live and operate *for* Him, but *by* Him. Not your own goodness that you work in the natural, but because of your choice to accept His works in you by the full understanding of who He is.
  25. Dread of the Lord is for sinning; God demands inner and outer agreement.
  26. …because He is worthy, walking with Him is obedience
  27. Love the church enough to point out her transgressions.
  28. Do not use revivals, conferences, books as a distraction from dealing with the fear of Him. Hide His Word in your heart.
  29. Forsake your own thoughts and your own ways. His thoughts are not like yours, so accept His direction and be thought a fool or insane by the world. Not by your own terms, but His.
  30. We need the fear of the Lord along with the comfort of the Holy Spirit. Looks like another definition of the true Sabbath (Rest). 
  31. His knowledge is active, which leads to repentance.

Dan Biser
  1. His intro got abbreviated, irritating
  2. Division in the Body = disobedience which bleeds out the power of His Spirit to affect the world.
  3. Four things of instruction about the Holy Spirit:a. Quench not – 1 Thessalonians 5:19 
              b. Grieve not – Isaiah 63:10, Ephesians 4:30
  c. Resist not – Acts 6:10
  d. Limit not – John 3:34​4. Overall condemnation due to the lack of the fear of God.
  5. Story of Hannah, John Wesley and George Whitfield’s persecutions – sorely provoked into action by His authority (inspiration).
  6. Judgment causes one to be sorely provoked into godly action or repentance.

Keith Daniel
  I could not get past fifteen minutes. While the topic is important, his attitude before preaching and his delivery put me off.

Edgar Reich
  1. While everyone else swung the sword, this guy drove it home into the heart.
  2. People do not believe God will punish them…or kill them. Unfortunately, I learned about this from someone close to me.
  3. His symbolism “is there dust in your house” reminds me of a dream I had of my bedroom closet with dust on the floor. Not much left for Him to clean up, praise Jesus.
  4. Compared stoning for breaking the Sabbath (Numbers) to Ananias and Sapphira’s deaths in Acts 5. Nice. Notice one was by man's hands and the other, the Holy Spirit.
  5. The OT and NT both say to fear the Lord.
  6. Parents’ uncover sins can affect their children. Oh yeah, big time…
  7. Love the “walking dead;” keep witnessing to them.
  8. The attitude of today: all willing sin is covered by grace.
  9. Do not ignore His wrath and the necessity of it.
  10. People avoid the book of Revelation or do not believe it.

Paul Washer
  I did not take notes with him, but I enjoyed it. He is a “preacher’s preacher” for sure.


----------



## InVue (Oct 28, 2011)

Nymphe Wow, good notes.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 28, 2011)

I Agree I was put off as well but I gave him a chance cause I heard passion in his prayer ...after about 20 mins I gave up...

4521107]

Keith Daniel
  I could not get past fifteen minutes. While the topic is important, his attitude before preaching and his delivery put me off.
   [/QUOTE]


Edgar Reich - minced no words I must listen again this time I will take notes...and cleaning cloth .


----------



## Laela (Oct 29, 2011)

Nymphe, thanks for sharing your notes...useful format. I've not yet listened to Daniel. ITA on Ravenhill offering some meat!! We listened to that sermon on the radio last night and item #18 on the three "I's" is serious spiritual food. Very powerful sermon.


----------

